# Ummm what's wrong with my Test E powder?!?



## Moose46 (May 14, 2015)

So I received my raws from a new source. The EQ, Var, Cialis and Viagra all check out except *I'm very unsure about the Test E...*

All previous Test E raws I've had smelled kind of nice, like a sweet pine-like smell. These raws do not smell anything like that. It was delivered hard and waxy so it probably melted in transit and it passes the finger melting test, but I honestly don't know. The only issue I have is the smell. *It has an almost plastic smell to it, mixed with a hint of musk*. My biggest concern is that it's Deca which would be a BIG problem obviously. Another possibility is that it's Test C, but I've never brewed Test C so I don't know what the raws would smell like. I did a quick search which is why I feel it could be one or the other.

Perhaps someone with more experience can chime in? All thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sully (May 14, 2015)

I don't suppose you have a digitally controlled hot plate so u can do a melt temp test with some degree of accuracy?


----------



## Moose46 (May 14, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I don't suppose you have a digitally controlled hot plate so u can do a melt temp test with some degree of accuracy?



Unfortunately I do not. I can tell you that it melted between my fingers into a gooey, sticky gel which means it has a low melting point. Took maybe 45 - 60 seconds. I don't know if the whole fruity, sweet, pine smell applies to 100% of test e powders out there but based on previous orders (different suppliers) it always had some sort of scent. It's just throwing me off that it's missing that distinct smell that I've experienced in that past. To be specific, this product isn't some overpowering, scent just a faint plastic kind of smell. Hard to describe. 

The whole thing is the rest of the powders are legit which gives me some amount of hope here. It's just that I'd realllllly hate to start my cycle only to find out a few weeks in that I've been pinning deca which would totally mess things up.


----------



## ASHOP (May 15, 2015)

Moose46 said:


> So I received my raws from a new source. The EQ, Var, Cialis and Viagra all check out except *I'm very unsure about the Test E...*
> 
> All previous Test E raws I've had smelled kind of nice, like a sweet pine-like smell. These raws do not smell anything like that. It was delivered hard and waxy so it probably melted in transit and it passes the finger melting test, but I honestly don't know. The only issue I have is the smell. *It has an almost plastic smell to it, mixed with a hint of musk*. My biggest concern is that it's Deca which would be a BIG problem obviously. Another possibility is that it's Test C, but I've never brewed Test C so I don't know what the raws would smell like. I did a quick search which is why I feel it could be one or the other.
> 
> Perhaps someone with more experience can chime in? All thoughts are greatly appreciated!



You can test the melting point.


----------



## twatwaffle (May 17, 2015)

Deca is what I'd expect to be more of a pine cleaner type smell


----------



## NattyAsGraham (May 19, 2015)

That's tell tale signs of test C. It's the exact same brew as a test e I believe


----------

